# Hamster tower



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I have had to move the hammies into my bf's old room as they were being too noisy at night!! We were getting stereo hamster running with Sausage on the right and Poppet on the left! It was like an earthquake!

So they are in a big stack now lol










It took agesss to connect it up properly and theres a bit of an extreme angle for Sausage to get down into the bin cage but oh well. Now I just need Poppets Imac fantasy


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

aww im sure he will manage. What size is sausages wheel it looks pretty big?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> aww im sure he will manage. What size is sausages wheel it looks pretty big?


Ummm I think it was 8.5 inches, its a comfort wheel


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow it looks great all set up, happy hammies


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Wow it looks great all set up, happy hammies


I've got to clean Sausage's cages out properly tomorrow... not looking forward to it!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I've got to clean Sausage's cages out properly tomorrow... not looking forward to it!!


Sooo, your saying you would much rather purchase the hamster Heaven for him, so that it would take up less space and easier to clean??
Woowowowow, Have fun cleaning it though, I bet he loves it


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Sooo, your saying you would much rather purchase the hamster Heaven for him, so that it would take up less space and easier to clean??
> Woowowowow, Have fun cleaning it though, I bet he loves it


Shh you!! Stop encouraging me! I think he likes his cages anyway... He likes going in the tubes


----------

